# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Putting the kettle on...

## Suzi

Morning peeps, just popped the kettle on. Who wants what? Tea? Coffee? Hot chocolate? 
Biscuit cupboard also open.. We've got bourbons, custard creams, shortbreads, oreos, or a sticky bun...

----------


## Paula

Decaf coffee please, and a digestive would be lovely

----------


## Suzi

Passing over... 

Anyone else fancy something? I have to personally recommend the drink that Hazel made me when she came home for the weekend - ASDA hot chocolate powder, hazelnut milk with a squeeze of maple syrup! Definitely not something to do every drink, but oh my! So delicious!

----------

Paula (08-11-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sticky bun and something stronger please!!

----------


## magie06

Mini doughnuts and a diet coke! (Cause I'm on a diet I don't want the big doughnuts!! :(rofl): )

----------


## Suzi

Passes over.... Enjoy x

----------

magie06 (09-11-22)

----------

